

A working scale model Cray-1A - asciilifeform
http://chrisfenton.com/homebrew-cray-1a/

======
jleader
I remember seeing this about 9 months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1645291>

I think at that point, it was still only 33MHz (he now has it running up to
50MHz), it sounds like he's also got a slightly more mature software toolchain
now. Oh, and he's added a link to a DOS-compatible Cray simulator, for anyone
who wants to play along at home without getting involved with the hardware
side.

